
If you die early, how will your children remember you? - zeristor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-47334604
======
zeristor
A thoughtful idea, the article is about an app:

RecordMeNow [http://recordmenow.org/](http://recordmenow.org/)

that prompts someone with questions that most children would liked to hear
answered when they're older.

There's also a very good podcast version of the article:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p072kvnc](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p072kvnc)

